# Fence wire installed backwards



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

fuzzycat said:


> A 3 acre pasture was recently re-fenced with non-climb. While going over all the connections and wraps, I discovered that at some point the installers had reversed the wire when they switched to a new roll, and for the bulk of the fence the smooth side is on the outside. The barbs from the knots are ripping my leather gloves and there's nothing I can do to take the sharp edges off.
> 
> I went to the fence website and found where it specifically says to put the smooth side to the horses. I called the company to ask if the fence rolls are marked, and they said "any certified installer knows to put the smooth side in -- otherwise it is not safe for horses".


I would be telling the company to come back and fix their mistake.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

beau159 said:


> I would be telling the company to come back and fix their mistake.


Second this. You paid for the fence, they need to install it correctly.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I would call let the company know fence is installed wrong. So they need to come fix it, at there own cost.you're horse's safty is at risk.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would propose a compromise....if you don’t already have a hot wire along the top, have them add one, and run it along the middle of the incorrect section. You’ll want that hot wire along the top.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

fuzzycat said:


> A 3 acre pasture was recently re-fenced with non-climb. While going over all the connections and wraps, I discovered that at some point_* the installers*_ had reversed the wire when they switched to a new roll, and for the bulk of the fence the smooth side is on the outside. The barbs from the knots are ripping my leather gloves and there's nothing I can do to take the sharp edges off.



_You paid someone, to install your fence and install it correctly._
If it is not installed correctly it is the job of the installation company and crew to do it right and make good on their error.
If they are a legitimate business...well, talk to them first and see where it goes...
If they tell you "tough", then you have recourse if paid with a credit card as the work is unsatisfactory and they may lose all their money returned to you for the job . 
File a grievance/complaint to the credit card company and or you can also file with the BBB...
Good companies stand behind their work, period.
First step is to call and speak with them...
:runninghorse2:... 
_jmo.._


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Horses will get themselves hurt on absolutely anything given the opportunity - get those installers back out and have them fix their mistakes.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The installers need to come back and install it correctly at no cost to you. You paid to have the fence installed, they need to do it right.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If the fence is all tightly pulled, the fence may sag forever if the try to re do it. They will mess up something else trying to fix it.


----------



## fuzzycat (Dec 19, 2014)

While I agree with everyone's opinion that it should be done correctly, it is not my farm and I didn't pay for it -- just that my horses are turned out in it.

The installers say that there is no wrong-or-right way to install this wire; the farm owner will not pursue it and will not pay to have it re-done.

I am omitting my responses to the above because they are all 4-letter words. Although it looks nicely done from the road, some of the work looks like a horror movie to me.

Has anyone had any experience with this? To me it is right up there with barbed wire, except that they can't put a leg through it. And again, how would you feel about your horses going out in this?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

fuzzycat said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this? To me it is right up there with barbed wire, except that they can't put a leg through it. And again, how would you feel about your horses going out in this?


My horse goes out in braided electric fencing, which is designed to be as safe as it can be for horses. I seek to minimize risk with my horses, and where they live. My mare is accident prone, and has a nasty scar that wraps around one of her hind legs from improper fencing in a previous home. Yesterday she had scratches all over her chest and lower neck from being careless around trees; I could only imagine what she would do with a fence like you are describing. Would I turn her out in it? HECK NO! 

One thing you could potentially do is get a thick tape such as electrical tape or a lot of duct tape, and then wrap it around every single point that is posing a risk. But, since you don't own the property, I would ask the BO to do this and if they don't, find a new place to board. 

My mare recently gave herself a nasty puncture wound on her forearm from likely a low branch, and my BO was immediately going through the pastures to fix any branches that pose a risk of this happening again. It likely will never happen again, as it was more of a freak thing, but my BO is paid by multiple boarders to provide their horses a safe place to live. If a fence installer came and installed a fence incorrectly like this, she would be dragging them back by their ears to fix it. Fences aren't cheap, and in a lot of cases, can pose the most risk to horses if done incorrectly. We pay our BO's to provide our horses a safe place to live, and if they aren't holding up their end, you find someplace better.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

fuzzycat said:


> While I agree with everyone's opinion that it should be done correctly, it is not my farm and I didn't pay for it -- just that my horses are turned out in it.
> 
> The installers say that there is no wrong-or-right way to install this wire; the farm owner will not pursue it and will not pay to have it re-done.
> 
> ...


You didn’t say it was not your fence.....ask the owner if you can put a Hotwire around it. If you buy the charger, you can take it with you. Get that in writing. I have had horses run into my high tensile mush and get scraped up, but I have also had then kick OVER the top of it, and catch a hock on a t-post.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

fuzzycat said:


> While I agree with everyone's opinion that it should be done correctly, it is not my farm and I didn't pay for it -- just that my horses are turned out in it.
> 
> The installers say that there is no wrong-or-right way to install this wire; the farm owner will not pursue it and will not pay to have it re-done.
> 
> ...



Ultimately it doesn't matter how we feel about it -- what matters is how YOU feel about it because its YOUR horse that could potentially get hurt. 



If you are not comfortable and the owner won't do anything about it, then I would find somewhere different to keep your horses.


----------

